
Bears are very good Turks - wellokthen
http://riowang.blogspot.com/2017/05/bears-are-very-good-turks.html
======
dTal
This is delightful. The sometimes unidiomatic translation lends it flavor.
It's rare to find something so culturally rich on the internet, in English.

------
mboto
That's really good gibberish. Unfortunately I see we are being spammed. How
did this make front page?

~~~
dang
Poemas del río Wang is far from spam! It's an extraordinary blog with a unique
kind of whimsical erudition. Such posts will always be welcome here, as the
site guidelines make clear:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

Please don't post snarky dismissals with no information in them. We're trying
for a higher signal/noise ratio than that here. Not everything on HN's front
page is to everyone's taste, nor should it be, and there is always much else
to read.

~~~
mboto
My apologies dang, but it wasn't a snarky post. I've been seeing recent uptick
in people posting spam links in comments, I assumed this was something akin to
that. I'd assumed it was spam and was curious as to how it made it.

I did try reading it but as the other commentator mentioned it looked like it
was indeed spam.

Mistakes happen, and I hope this site does indeed continue to keep the high
quality comments going.

